# Euro Lupo and Focus ST 330



## Mirror Image (Apr 19, 2009)

Here's 2 i have done recently. Focus was just a wash, wax, dry, tyre dressing and engine bay and door shuts, Not something i would usually post up but its the nicest ST ive seen so here goes although i have no before or after pics of engine bay or shuts:

Car prewashed with Snow foam.
Snowfoam:


















Rinsed and then washed using 2bm with grit guards and Autosmart Duet Shampoo. Wheels cleaned with smart wheels and a variety of brushes and sponges.

Car then sprayed with Aqua Wax and rinsed:









Car then dried with Microfibre Towels inc wheels then tyres Dressed using AG Rubber Cleaner

























Wheels:









And now onto the Lupo, Was in preperation for the Scottish Modified Car show, Job was a full interior Valet and just give the outside a good clean and a coat of wax.

Headlining was really dirty and it was cleaned using Brisk Foam and a few microfibre towels although i found it really difficult to get the pictures to show this.

Interior didnt look that dirty but carpets were actually quite brown and muddy









To make life easier we decided to remove the seats as the fronts are only held in with 2 bolts each.









I then started on the interior with a stiff scrubbing brush, a hard interior sponge and again brisk but this time not in aerosol form.
Before:








During:








After:

















After that i went onto the rear seats which got the same treatment:









Then onto the fronts:








One of the front seats had tyre marks on the back of it which wouldnt budge with brisk or concentrated G101 so i tried sprayed Plus 10 on a microfibre towel and rubbing hard which worked although its not something i would advise doing except in extreme circumstances.









Seatbelts were also caked in dirt and they were cleaned using brisk, concentrated g101 and a scrubbing brush
















After:









Seats were then refitted and car was left to try while i did the outside.









Car then prewashed with Snow Foam








Washed using 2bm with duet shampoo and then dried with Microfibre towels> wheels were cleaned using a variety of brushes and sponges and the duet shampoo. Wheel cleaner was not required as owner treats wheels daily.










I then thought id try out some Carnuba Gold Wax my Autosmart Rep had given me to try:









Applied and left to set:









Buffed off, was quite impressed with the quality for a cheapish wax.









All interior plastics were then cleaned with G101 and dressed with AG Super Sheen and all glass was cleaned inside and out with AG Glass Cleaner then carpet mats refitted
































And that was it till the next day when the car was given a once over using Meguiars Last Touch, Glass done again with AG Glass cleaner, tyres dressed with AG Rubber Cleaner, Plastics dressed with Supersheen, Tailpipe done with Megs metal cleaner and finally wheels sealed with Jetseal.

And heres some pics from the show:

























Comments and opinions welcome.

M.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Ah! The famous Butsy mobile. Where's garfield?


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

top job love both these cars


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

mint work mate,both cars look ace!


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Both cars are stunning, av seen the ST about many times.. and Laurens Lupo is a fooking peach.

Nice work on both.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 19, 2009)

kenny wilson said:


> Ah! The famous Butsy mobile. Where's garfield?


In the boot i think:lol:

Is it your st that sits at the top of eastwood mains road at the toll?


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Markatr said:


> In the boot i think:lol:
> 
> Is it your st that sits at the top of eastwood mains road at the toll?


No mate I'm up behind you, in from Garrys:wave:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice mate. I have some noob gold from AS looks like they have changed the formulation since I first got mine:thumb:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

nice work, seen that focus on youtube gettin beat by wullies fiesta lol

looks ace though, luv the lupo


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow i love the St in that colour, also liking the Lupo, great finish mate.:thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Great looking cars, love the Lupo though. VAG all the way...

:thumb:


----------



## gestev (Jul 1, 2009)

Great work, love the Focus ST colour... nice!!!


----------



## Lauryn (Jul 28, 2009)

Mark did a fantastic job, really knows what he's doing, I was very chuffed 

Thanks
Lauryn


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

looking good both them cars nice


----------



## Stewarty (Jul 27, 2009)

Recognise those cars from my days of having the Scoob. Pretty sure the girl that has the Lupo had a lot of issues with her last car as well...


----------



## PaulB (Mar 26, 2009)

seen the ST in the on a few times. Bit of a weapon! Good work mate


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

job well done on both car's mate,have you tried A/S berrybrisk upholstery cleaner better than brisk in a can,it contain's optical brightener's which on door card's seat's and seat belt's really bring's out the colour also i find for a final wipe down re-glaze is better than last touch.:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 19, 2009)

swiftjon said:


> job well done on both car's mate,have you tried A/S berrybrisk upholstery cleaner better than brisk in a can,it contain's optical brightener's which on door card's seat's and seat belt's really bring's out the colour also i find for a final wipe down re-glaze is better than last touch.:thumb:


Is that the normal brisk? I only use the aerosol for headlining as i dont want to soak it incase it sags, I use the normal brisk for everything else.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Good work mate, even better for Lauryn if she is selling the car, at least its prepared now


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

Markatr said:


> Is that the normal brisk? I only use the aerosol for headlining as i dont want to soak it incase it sags, I use the normal brisk for everything else.


yeah it the liquid 1 mate i use on head lining just mist on wipe off if not to dirty.


----------

